# Where To Buy Growler Bottles?



## Matt Browne (24/8/12)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me where to buy empty new Growler bottles?
Preferably in Sydney or from someone who will ship them.

Cheers Matt


----------



## NewtownClown (24/8/12)

Matt Browne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to buy empty new Growler bottles?
> Preferably in Sydney or from someone who will ship them.
> ...



The Beer Cartel in Artarmon, Young Henry's in Newtown (full of beer), the Local Taphouse in Darlinghurst (full), The Australian Hotel and brewery (full) and ebay!

I know you wanted empty, buying full ones means the bottle will be cheaper (avg $7) and you'll get good beer.


----------



## Jay Cee (24/8/12)

NewtownClown said:


> The Beer Cartel in Artarmon



What's the story with this place, is it a walk-in bar ? I work in the next suburb, and may have to pop in next week.


----------



## NewtownClown (24/8/12)

Jay Cee said:


> What's the story with this place, is it a walk-in bar ? I work in the next suburb, and may have to pop in next week.


Nope, a liqour outlet. They do tastings and such, plus have growlers and squealers and a filling station, and a great selection of local and imported craft beer


----------



## Wolfy (24/8/12)

Many breweries in the UK sell them (on their websites with other merchandise) and they are often cheaper to buy them there and have them shipped than it is to buy local or from ebay. However, just be aware that some are plastic, even if they look like they are ceramic/stone.


----------



## kcurnow (24/8/12)

Matt Browne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to buy empty new Growler bottles?
> Preferably in Sydney or from someone who will ship them.
> ...



I sell the 2litre flip top growlers from my web store. They are new and I ship them all over the place. They are more expensive than the screw top growlers but are higher quality, constructed with a metal handle and replaceable lid seals. They will also hold full pressure allowing you to naturally carbonate beer in them or retain co2 from a tap refill. 
I currently have a fathers day sale special on at the moment
Anyway the choice is yours.
Cheers
Karl


----------



## winkle (24/8/12)

Brewnut said:


> I sell the 2litre flip top growlers from my web store. They are new and I ship them all over the place. They are more expensive than the screw top growlers but are higher quality, constructed with a metal handle and replaceable lid seals. They will also hold full pressure allowing you to naturally carbonate beer in them or retain co2 from a tap refill.
> I currently have a fathers day sale special on at the moment
> Anyway the choice is yours.
> Cheers
> Karl



Nice growler. ahem
You should change your goup to retailer BTW


----------



## Batz (24/8/12)

winkle said:


> Nice growler. ahem
> You should change your goup to retailer BTW




Will be happening soon winkle.

Nice looking gear BTW Brewnut.

batz


----------



## Danwood (24/8/12)

Yep, really good growlers. 
Got two plus the pressurising tap for Christmas


----------



## Matt Browne (25/8/12)

Thanks guys for the help!! Matt


----------



## Matt Browne (25/8/12)

For anyone else interested Beer Cartel in Artarmon sell them for $15 empty. Extra caps are 50c each


----------



## NewtownClown (25/8/12)

Emptied two of Young Henry's growlers last night. None More Blacker and Hop Ale.
Very, Very nice


----------



## kcurnow (25/8/12)

winkle said:


> Nice growler. ahem
> You should change your goup to retailer BTW



Sorting this out now!!


----------



## Wimmig (25/8/12)

I'm buying the brewnuts ones. They're great. I hate the screw cap ones. Do they have good wall strength? Mostly going to use them for filling from taps, but having the option of the odd bottle conditioned beer would be good too.


----------



## kcurnow (25/8/12)

Wimmig said:


> I'm buying the brewnuts ones. They're great. I hate the screw cap ones. Do they have good wall strength? Mostly going to use them for filling from taps, but having the option of the odd bottle conditioned beer would be good too.



Wall strength should be better as the walls are much thicker than the screw cap ones. But saying that i havent done any tests between the two.

cheers

Karl


----------



## Danwood (26/8/12)

I've used mine bottle conditioning a Wit at close to 4 volumes.

No probs.


----------



## Beer Society (1/7/14)

Gents,

I'm from TRU BRU.

We sell Growlers for $10 and Squealer for $6.

We fill and refill them at our concept store in South Yarra.
Each refill involves swap and go, so we look after the hygiene.

We can ship with beer (done many times) to most locations in Aus.
Our dispensing system has CO2 purging / CP filling capability, so no problems with quality of end product.

Cheers
Anton


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/7/14)

Anton got a link to the growlers , I cant find a way to them on your site ?
Nev


----------



## Beer Society (1/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Anton got a link to the growlers , I cant find a way to them on your site ?
> Nev


Here it is Nev.

Website is not finalized yet.

Taplist is here:
www.nowtapped.com/trubru

Prices to fill go $20 - $40

PS Sent a glass Growler full of IPA 77 Riverside to Perth a couple of weeks ago. Travelled well. Refer to our instagram for pics of that.


----------



## slcmorro (1/7/14)

What's the price of one empty mate, for comparison?

Do you have any more pics? Can't see what kinda lid that bad boy has on it.


----------



## DU99 (1/7/14)

Read up the post 17..


----------



## Beer Society (2/7/14)

slcmorro said:


> What's the price of one empty mate, for comparison?
> 
> Do you have any more pics? Can't see what kinda lid that bad boy has on it.


They come with screw top and polyseal (proper stuff)

$10 empty but we try to sell them full of fresh beer 

Deliver to Ballarat almost fortnightly too.


----------

